
IPhone 5 Benchmarks: 30% to 160% Faster than iPhone 4S - tanousjm
http://www.macobserver.com/tmo/article/iphone-5-benchmarks-faster-than-any-previous-ios-device
======
tanousjm
Pre-release benchmarks didn't lie. The iPhone 5 is dramatically faster than
the 4S and even the iPad 3 in some tests.

Of course, this only has value for those looking to stay within the iOS
ecosystem. Many current and upcoming Android phones score as high or higher
than the 5.

